# ¿Como activar un triac con un lm555?



## Nico17 (Abr 25, 2009)

Buenas.
 Estoy intentando hacer un estroboscopio con lampara de xenon, y quiero controlar la fracuencia del destello con un lm555. Tengo todo listo pero me falta la forma de conectar el gate del triac al 555 para no quemarlo. Encontre esto en internet pero no se si funciona: http://translate.google.es/translat...gbv%3D2%26hl%3Des&sl=en&tl=es&history_state0= 
Gracias de entemano.  
 Saludos


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 25, 2009)

Hola.
Así, puede funcionar.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nico17 (Abr 26, 2009)

Gracias por responder elaficionado.
 Lo quiero hacer con transformador por que me parece mas seguro y ademas ya lo tengo jeje, Conectando masa del 555 y transformador a la masa del otro circuito, Y en la salida del pulso del 555 hacerlo igual a la foto (res 1k, bc 548 y triac) funcionará?


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 26, 2009)

Hola.
La resistencia de 10 ohm me parece muy pequeña, pon una de 500 ohm ó más (mejor prueba con 1K).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Nico17 (Abr 26, 2009)

hola, Que función cumple esa resisencia? Mas tarde pruebo y cuento como me fue.
Saludos


----------



## zaiz (Abr 26, 2009)

Esa reistencia hace que circule corriente directo desde la fuente pasando por el transistor en saturación, que estará como un switch cerrado y va directo a alimentar la compuerta del triac.
Si la pones de 10 ohms tal vez hasta te queme la compuerta del triac, o tal vez el transistor, eso depende de cuánto sea tu voltaje de alimentación.
Como dice elaficionado, de 10 ohms es muy pequeña y ya te da algunos valores con los que puedes probar.

Yo agregaría a la lista de opciones una de 330 ohms, pero eso si no arrancara bien el triac con las de 1k o 500 ohms.
Para poder recomendarte un valor con cierta precisión, habría que saber de cuánto estás poniendo el voltaje de alimentación, ya que lo estás haciendo con transformador.


----------



## Nico17 (Abr 26, 2009)

El transformador es de 12v 300ma
 Saludos


----------



## zaiz (Abr 26, 2009)

Ahora, ¿no puedes poner el circuito que estás haciendo como fuente?, es decir, cómo lo rectificas, los diodos, etc.
Al saber cómo es tu fuente, podremos calcular cuánto voltaje tienes de DC.

Lo que se necesita es saber cuánto es lo que tienes de voltaje en corriente directa alimentando al 555.
O si lo puedes medir, y decirlo aquí sería mejor, con cuanto voltaje estás alimentando el 555.

---------------------

O tal vez quieres decir que tienes una fuente de las de transformador que vienen ya con sus componentes dentro y que te entrega 12 Volts DC?

Si es así, le queda muy bien una resistencia de 330 ohms. También funcionaría con un poco más grande que ese valor.


----------



## Nico17 (Abr 30, 2009)

Hola 
zais uso un transformador de 220v a 12vac lo retifico con diodos 1n4007 y lo filtro con un electrolitico de 1000uf, entre + y gnd del transformador debe haber 13 o 14v.
Todavia no probe el circuito   jaja
Saludos


----------



## zaiz (Abr 30, 2009)

Si tienes 12vac (de rms), entonces el voltaje de DC deben ser aprox 17V.
(Esto si estás utilizando la salida de 12vac sin tomar ninguna derivación a la mitad, por eso ayudaría mejor si muestras  en diagrama cómo está conectada tu fuente, para ver si es con un puente rectificador, etc.)

Si estás alimentando directamente al 555 con ese voltaje de DC, entonces la resistencia le queda bien de unos 470 ó 560 ohms a 1/2 watt (yo la pondría a 1W).

Saludos.


----------



## ZTelectroman (Feb 20, 2011)

Hola nico17, yo aora estoy aciendo un trabajo sobre estroboscopio con lm555, me puedes explicar un poco sobre este tema, y si puedes ser puedes enviarme el esquema del estroboscopio hechos con el integrado lm555. Gracias


----------



## erneke (Abr 1, 2011)

buenas a todos, yo tengo un circuito similar al propuesto por nico17 que hasta ahora esta funcionando pero en lugar del bc548, bt136 tiene bc337, bt 139  y la resistencia de 100k es un pote, aguanta carga de 1000w ya que lo e probado con un par 1000. aca esta la imagen que modifique del aficionado.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 1, 2011)

ma....yo no entiendo para empezar por que pone eso de que usa un trafo para hacerlo mas seguro.
si al final usa un triac.

si usas un trafo aislas la entrada de la fuente, pero al usar un triac tenes que uniro la masa de la fuente con el neutro de la linea.

solo con trafo + opto (o trafo de pulsos) logras aislar tu circuito....sino nada.
no se en verdad como es TU esquema.


----------



## erneke (Abr 2, 2011)

hola fernandob tenes razon, pasa que me gano la hora del ciber, quedo la sesion abierta y se ve que alguien edito y mando el mensaje, ya que lo que queria saber realmente es que diferencia puede haber en el circuito del aficionado y el que puse yo, si bien no lo termine porque la resistencia de 330 va al gate del triac. yo tengo armado uno que compre pero lleva opto (de hay sale lo de 1000w), segun lo que lei en el foro es mucho mas seguro ya que aisla de la red electrica, pero mi pregunta en si es porque pone con colector + y el emisor al gate siendo que el circuito que tengo el opto actua en el gate con neutro. te repito la pregunta es mas por teoria que para armarlo ya que puede haber riesgo. aclare tambien el tema del triac por si hay alguna diferencia con el aca mencionado y el transistor activa el opto no el triac directamente.
pd: el circuito antes subido que no lo haga nadie ya que no le va a funcionar.


----------

